# roxul insulation



## ctkeebler (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe this type of insulation is not that popular?.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The last I knew, it's not available in the U.S., except for commercial applications. I'd love to get some, but plan on going to Windsor to buy it. Are you in the U.S. or Canada?

I haven't been able to get a price on it yet. If you call a Home Depot in Canada, they could tell you. If you ask someone at Home Depot here in the U.S., they'll just look at you kinda funny and say, "huh?". lol That was my experience. They wouldn't even special order it for me.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I've not used it but I hope to in my basement remodel .
I found out about it on this forum and the price is a bit higher than glass from what I remember.
Here's a link to there site and you can search for distributors from there.
There are US distributors, looks pretty spread out though.

http://www.roxul.com/residential/where+to+buy+roxul


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Woo hoo!! Thanks for the link High Gear. I typed in my address and it shows that a lumber company about 20+ miles away sells it. I'm going to call them tomorrow or Monday. I'll let you know if they sell it for residential use. It looks like they do.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I called the lumber company in my area listed on the Roxul website.

They do sell it for residential use now. 

I asked about the Safe & Sound Roxul. It is sold in a bag of twelve 4' batts (59.7 sq. ft.). It's $40.92 per bag. 

There are some advantages to this stuff over fiberglass. It will not burn or let fire pass through it. Cocobolo, a member here on the forum, said he put a piece of it in his wood burning stove and closed the door. When he took it out, it was still the same as it was when he put it in the stove. He wrote that information in another thread where we were talking about insulation. I believe it was last winter if you want to look for it.

The other cool thing about Roxul is that you don't have to wear a mask or gloves when you're using it. It doesn't get into the air and cause itching or any other problems like the pink stuff. And, it helps with soundproofing a room. 

Oh, and it doesn't lose its R-value when the outside temperature drops real low either. Fiberglass does.

There must be some drawbacks to it, but I haven't heard of any. Maybe someone else can give some information about it?


----------



## ctkeebler (Nov 8, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> I called the lumber company in my area listed on the Roxul website.
> 
> They do sell it for residential use now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information GM, do you know how long the batts are? Do they come like traditional fiberglass lengths?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The guy at the lumber store said they are 4' lengths. With 12 in a bag. 

He also mentioned another kind of Roxul, but I didn't get any of the details for it. 

If I remember, I'll call back tomorrow to ask for details on the other kind.


----------



## ctkeebler (Nov 8, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> The guy at the lumber store said they are 4' lengths. With 12 in a bag.
> 
> He also mentioned another kind of Roxul, but I didn't get any of the details for it.
> 
> If I remember, I'll call back tomorrow to ask for details on the other kind.



I think they make a insulation product and then a safe n sound which is for fire protection and sound barrier. I don't know if the safe n sound has any r value, I guess it would have some type of R value, but might not be marketed as an insulating product as opposed to fire and sound.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You're right. I'm glad you said that. All this time I thought it had a good R-value also. But here's some information they have on their website.

_Roxul Safe'n'Sound is designed specifically for one purpose – soundproofing. It is not intended for thermal applications like insulating exterior walls or attics. Why? The higher density that makes it an excellent sound barrier actually compromises its ability to prevent heat loss. So if you're objective is energy savings, choose Roxul ComfortBatt®. For a quiet home, Roxul Safe'n'Sound is the right choice_


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

If sound isolation is part of the goal, the standard thermal batts work the same as those labeled "acoustic." The labeling of insulation as "acoustic" is to broaden the areas where insulation is considered. Such as between two heated rooms. THere is no performance difference between "acoustic" and standard thermal insulation.

Dollar for dollar, standard batt fiberglass can't be beat.


----------



## Sound-1 (Jan 9, 2016)

ctkeebler said:


> Does anybody have any experience using the Roxul Comfort batts or Safe n sound insulation?
> 
> I was wondering what the cost was as well.
> 
> ...


Roxul Comfort batts or Safe n sound insulation is used primarily for thermal purpose, what you would need is Roxul AFB (Acoustical fire batt) This is Roxul's commercial brand. You can find this product at soundrite-acoustics com

John


----------



## Sound-1 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Soundproofing vs. thermal*



ctkeebler said:


> I think they make a insulation product and then a safe n sound which is for fire protection and sound barrier. I don't know if the safe n sound has any r value, I guess it would have some type of R value, but might not be marketed as an insulating product as opposed to fire and sound.


I suggest you purchase Roxul AFB (commercial) this is an excellent noise attenuation product with an R value of 4.2 per 1" using Resilient Sound Isolation clips RSIC-1 with two layers of sheet rock 5/8" using metal studs 24" on center for best results, finally applying an acoustical thermal sealant around perimeter seal and prevent vibrations and air borne sound. I hope this helps you. STC value of 58-67 Visit this site soundrite-acoustics com John


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

That's incorrect. See my previous post. It's also SPAM with your web reference

We are a dealer for Roxul, however fiberglass (cheaper) is all you want. 

Additionally, clips with rubber, articulated arms, and other groovy features don't translate into an improvement when fully loaded with mass (drywall). Get the cheapest UL rated clip you can find.

Save your money and buy more drywall. The mass is a BIG deal


----------



## Sound-1 (Jan 9, 2016)

There's nothing like a second opinion!


RSIC-V® Acoustic Assembly
Full Test Report
DIRECT FIX TO STEEL STUD
FILE NAME: SSW E4748 02-113-11-R0 RSIC-V 3+2 gyp STC 67.pdf
CONSTRUCTION
* 2 layer 5/8" Gypsum Board
* Fiberglass Insulation or Roxul 3.5"
* 6" 25 Ga. Steel Studs @ 24" oc.
* RSIC-V clips at 24" x 48" oc.
* 7/8" 25 Ga. Drywall Furring Channel at 24" oc.
* 2 layer 5/8" Gypsum Board
* U409, U498, V489, V477


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

You realize this thread is 7 years old?

Again, there's no reason to use Roxul, per lab data. You are reading a marketing piece- nothing more.


----------

